

Shirts for Ruby Nerds - altano
http://rubyrags.com/
Shirts for Ruby Nerds And Ruby on Rails Junkies.  Haberdasher to the Ruby elite depuis 2007.
======
jamesbritt
I'm partial to <http://www.rubystuff.com>

~~~
altano
Really?: <http://www.rubystuff.com/shirts.html>

